# Petcurean GO! Endurance????



## golfbum (Nov 27, 2010)

Just wanted to see if anyone is or has fed this food. It looks good and I found it online shipped for about 42 bucks for there large bag (25lbs I think). 



I have been feeding Earthborn Hollistic grainfree the turkey/chicken one and have had decent results. Dogs seem to like it and I have no complaints other then the coats are not quite as thick as I think they maybe should be. More then anything I am just looking for another good option just in case I need it. 



So lets here it who is or has fed GO! Endurance formula, what are your thoughts??? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

When we fed kibble we fed Go Endurance. The dogs liked it and I liked to use it in the rotational kibble diet. Definitely one of the kibbles I would go back to if I needed to. Give it a shot. If you call them, the company will give you a coupon for a 1 pound sample I think. I know they give good size samples, so the dogs can try more than a tiny taste test. lol


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I saw a sign at the feed store today that they are getting rid of the endurance and adult formulas and merging the two soon...and also increasing the price :-X I think it said as of 11/1/11?




Maybe try Earthborn's Great Plains formula? My dog did AWESOME on that one...


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I have a bag to try in my rotation but I haven't added it yet.
I also have 2 bags of the Now!! to try.
Looks great on paper, so I'm curious to see how my girls do on it.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

meggels said:


> I saw a sign at the feed store today that they are getting rid of the endurance and adult formulas and merging the two soon...and also increasing the price :-X I think it said as of 11/1/11?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used Go Grain Free Endurance as part of a kibble rotation for my dogs; although it's been a few months since I've fed it. They both did well on it.

Are you saying then that Petcurean is coming out with a new grain-free that is similar protein levels to the Endurance? I hadn't heard any of this info.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I fed it and my boys did excellent on it. Even better then they did on Orijen and Acana! I really like that company as a whole.

They are scraping Go! Endurance and bringing out a grain free line in its place called Go! Fit + Free. It won't be all life stages instead it'll be seperated into puppy, adult and senior.

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/305365_277796115585224_109670772397760_833475_311179599_n.jpg


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> I've used Go Grain Free Endurance as part of a kibble rotation for my dogs; although it's been a few months since I've fed it. They both did well on it.
> 
> Are you saying then that Petcurean is coming out with a new grain-free that is similar protein levels to the Endurance? I hadn't heard any of this info.



No idea. All I saw was a sign on the store that said they were getting rid of the Adult formula and the Endurance and merging the two together in a new formula, and it would be 20% more.


----------



## SanDee (Oct 30, 2011)

I looked on their website and it us under repair for a new look, but it did have a notice that they are introducing Go Fit and Free in puppy, adult, and senior. I have tried Go Grain Free Endurance and my dog did well. I am looking forward to trying this new one even if it does turn out to be more money.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I tried feeding it when I was feeding kibble but it was too rich for Deeken and he never had a good poop the whole time he was eating it. He did eat Now! for quite some time and did well on it but the best he ever did was on Acana.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

id feed go, although i doubt winston would like it, and he's probably allergic. If you email them they will send you two coupon: one for a free 1 pound bag, and one for 5 dollars off the purchase of a new bag...i havent redeemed mine because they dont sell it very close.


golfbum said:


> Just wanted to see if anyone is or has fed this food. It looks good and I found it online shipped for about 42 bucks for there large bag (25lbs I think).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

DeekenDog said:


> I tried feeding it when I was feeding kibble but it was too rich for Deeken and he never had a good poop the whole time he was eating it. He did eat Now! for quite some time and did well on it but the best he ever did was on Acana.


acana is more rich!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I wasnt aware that Go came in a grain free formula. I thought that was the purpose of the NOW line. Anyways, I fed NOW for about a year before switching to Raw and 3 out of 4 of my dogs did great on it. They are an excellent company and very easy to talk to.


----------



## SanDee (Oct 30, 2011)

All Now formulas are grain free and use fresh meats only and some type of low cooking process 
Go grain free has meat meal


----------

